# Wall box for bathroom vanity light



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That box in the lower picture will do the job---good choice--


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One of these would be simpler to install and you would have to make such a big hole in the wall.
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/electr...pmount-retainers-and-mounting-ears-48609.html


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 24, 2011)

joecaption said:


> One of these would be simpler to install and you would have to make such a big hole in the wall.
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/electr...pmount-retainers-and-mounting-ears-48609.html


That would be easier, but can that box support a 7lb fixture?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

You don't need something as beefy as what is pictured in the OP. those are rated for ceiling fans. They make round plastic boxes with a simple brace that would do the job at 1/10th the cost. (if the wiring is something other than romex, the also make metal boxes with braces that are much cheaper as well.)


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

I like your ugly chrome fixture. :thumbup1:


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 24, 2011)

CopperClad said:


> I like your ugly chrome fixture. :thumbup1:


I got 3 of them, make an offer :wink:

Seriously though, it's half the looks, half the halogen bulb that they use. They are approximately the same brightness and temperature of the sun.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I slimmed thru your first post an. Didn't realize the drywall is up. They make a round plastic cut in box specifically for mounting fixtures.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

You need to buy old work boxes...


----------

